# Sledz!



## what-a-stihl (Feb 2, 2012)

2012 m8


----------



## DanManofStihl (Mar 20, 2012)

That looks like a ton of fun that i one thing I have always wanted to do is ride a snowmobile.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

That thing looks like a rocket! I havent been on one in a while, but they are a ton of fun.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 21, 2012)

they ride up til june in cooke city montana, isn't too late!!!


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Mar 21, 2012)

I ride a 2010 Tundra 550F. Lots of back country slow boondocking. I ride early and late.... hence the fan cooled engine. I rode 3 weeks before any of the water cooled machines. Grass, snow, ice,.... repeat.

1030 miles in just over a year. Pulls hard too.


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 22, 2012)

02 Yamaha Viper 700, and 06 Polaris FST 750 Turbo.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 22, 2012)

Sweet machines, I'd like to get a Polaris rmk


----------



## what-a-stihl (Mar 23, 2012)

Tundra Man Mike said:


> I ride a 2010 Tundra 550F. Lots of back country slow boondocking. I ride early and late.... hence the fan cooled engine. I rode 3 weeks before any of the water cooled machines. Grass, snow, ice,.... repeat.
> 
> 1030 miles in just over a year. Pulls hard too.


I would give anything to ride in Alaska, just can't afford the trip up there.


----------

